# LOTS of questions about my new Welsh terrier puppy after a week..



## autigers1101 (Jun 10, 2012)

I just got a Welsh Terrier girl puppy (Darcy), she is 8 weeks old. I have had her for about a week now. Our family has a 3 year old mini schnauzer, so we introduced them outside the home and let them walk back together. We have also arranged the furniture in a way to keep a playpen of sorts out of our living room. I read where the puppy should not always be with the older dog, so we have let the mini schnauzer roam around the house and keep the puppy in the sectioned off area for most of the time.

As all puppies do, she likes to bite. At first we put her on her back, said no, and gently pushed her mouth shut when she bit. After a day or so we realized this wasn't going to work, as it made her bite even more, try her hardest to get away, and pretty much go on a tantrum. Now we are waiting for her to bite harder than a little nibble, doing a little yelp noise and leaving the room. It seems to be effective her as she whines until you come back into the room. 

However, here is my biggest fear. She likes to jump on every dog she meets (including our schnauzer). She tries to bite at their ear, tail, anything she can which is aggravating to the dog. Our mini schnauzer has been great about it, as he will just sit there and take it as she is jumping/biting at him, but after a few minutes of taking it he has snapped a couple of times this week and barked/pinned her down. She gets scared for a few minutes and stops doing it but later on in the day the same thing will just happen again. I was wondering what exactly to do in this situation. Should we let them have these little "fights" or do we need to continue separating them like we have been doing? Do we need to shake a can full of coins or some other noise maker when they start their match to stop them? I took her to my girlfriends house last night and she has the calmest black lab, to which the same thing happened. He was calm for 15 minutes until he couldn't take it anymore and let out a loud bark and went after her.

Another aspect of this is the biting. After she gets wound up with the other dog she gets in her biting mood. If you pick her up or try to play with her she bites your hand like crazy. If you say no to her she shows her teeth and goes on a tantrum and won't stop biting rapidly until you let her down. She is completely fine on the biting all other times except when she has been wound up by other dogs.

So I guess my big question is this. How do I approach the interacting with other dogs and biting situation?


----------



## NozOnyCalAur (Jun 6, 2012)

The Bite Stops Here sticky is great advice. When my 10 week old pup gets into the "overly excited biting" phase she gets a time out, in my bathroom. I removed everything from the floor so there is literally nothing to do, within her reach. She gets excited biting, into the bathroom she goes, close the door. Usually only takes a minute and she's calmed enough to come out. The yelping works on my pup only when she's not excited. She normally gently mouths fingers and toes, but when she's playing all that goes out the window.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Puppies play differently than older dogs, and older dogs give young puppies a "puppy pass" and let them get away with it. As your puppy gets older, the dogs will be less accepting of her shenanigans and "tell her off". It's just like adult humans with kids. We let a 1 year old get away with things we don't accept from 5 years olds.

As to the picking up and biting, is it absolutely necessary to pick her up? Imagine if an elephant suddenly picked you up and swung you around without warning. You'd be pretty upset, wouldn't you? It's the same for small dogs. People think it's cute to pick them up, but often it scares the dog, and scared dogs will do anything to make you stop.


----------

